# Sorting



## snoopdog (Jan 3, 2022)

So, sorting through some of the tooling I got with my machine purchase. I had no idea there were so many different types of reamers, jeezus. Going through and discarding the obvious. Trying to come to some sort of conclusion as to what I need to actually keep, storage and space being a factor, as well as actual use. Any suggestions on what is most commonly used in a home shop? Vague I know, but speed is not really gonna be a factor most of the time.


----------



## MrWhoopee (Jan 3, 2022)

That looks like a gold mine to me. You've come to the wrong place if you expect us to tell you which tooling you DON'T need. Each of the different types of reamers exists for a particular requirement. Toss the ones that are visibly damaged or don't cut on-size. Otherwise, you potentially need them all. How much space could they occupy?


----------



## Winegrower (Jan 3, 2022)

I bought an “over/under” set of reamers.   1/8” to 1/2” by 16ths.   Each cardinal size has two reamers, plus 0.001 oversize and 0.001 undersize.  So far this has handled every need I’ve had.    I also have a couple dozen random size reamers…I doubt they will ever get used, since it’s unlikely I will ever need any of these specific values.


----------



## benmychree (Jan 3, 2022)

Storing reamers in that fashion invites damage that makes them into so much junk.


----------



## snoopdog (Jan 3, 2022)

MrWhoopee said:


> That looks like a gold mine to me. You've come to the wrong place if you expect us to tell you which tooling you DON'T need. Each of the different types of reamers exists for a particular requirement. Toss the ones that are visibly damaged or don't cut on-size. Otherwise, you potentially need them all. How much space could they occupy?


Well, right now they are occupying several of these craftsmen toolboxes,lol, more than pictured. I am a tool junkie also, but I really need to thin the herd. No good if you can't find the one you need.


----------



## snoopdog (Jan 3, 2022)

benmychree said:


> Storing reamers in that fashion invites damage that makes them into so much junk.


true enuff


----------



## Alcap (Jan 3, 2022)

Nice score ! Im the kind that keeps way too much , the reamers  that are beyond sharpening damaged etc . I’d use a cut-off wheel , abrasive wheel and save the shanks for future projects.


----------



## aliva (Jan 3, 2022)

Get some of these, I used them on my taps, very inexpensive









						McMaster-Carr
					

McMaster-Carr is the complete source for your plant with over 595,000 products. 98% of products ordered ship from stock and deliver same or next day.




					www.mcmaster.com


----------



## benmychree (Jan 3, 2022)

I have salvaged many damaged reamers by grinding them a size under and resharpening them, a friend gave me a bunch of shell reamers that looked like they were tumbled in a cement mixer, I ground them undersize and wound up with a whole set of usable reamers.


----------



## Canus (Jan 3, 2022)

I'll be glad to take any you don't want and will pay for shipping.


----------



## snoopdog (Jan 3, 2022)

I do love doing things like this, sorting, it's educational for me anyway. Not being involved in machine tools for so long, inevitably I have to look something up and have an aha moment. Then it makes sense. We should have a reamer sticky, I've already learned a bunch. I love the resources here. Made a lot of headway today, my neck is telling me tho from looking down. Sorted into groups, trash, maybe trash, 6 flute 8 flute, spiral , straight, well you get the idea. Pretty happy overall. Still have a bunch of questions tho. Gotta work cattle the next couple of days at the sale barn, so a hiatus is in order. Thanks everyone.


----------



## keeena (Jan 3, 2022)

About a year or two ago I got a ton of reamers with an auction lot for a Lista or Vidmar cabinet (_the cabinet is what I was after; stuff in it was just a bonus_). Fractional, +/-, metric, and random sizes. At first I thought I'd get rid of them but ended up hanging on to most. Glad I did because I've used them more than I expected. Many of my projects are 1-off where I can design around what I have.

I rough-sorted mine in 0.025" or 0.050" range groups (e.g. 0.100-0.124", 0.125-0.149", etc...) so they'd be reasonably fast to find when I need them. I hear you on the sorting - grab a drink, throw on some tunes and burn a couple hours in the garage. Zen.   (and tired eyes, sore neck).




Worn ones went in a tool bit scrap bin - shafts can be useful for pins, custom tooling (d-bits), etc...


----------



## AmericanMachinist (Jan 3, 2022)

aliva said:


> Get some of these, I used them on my taps, very inexpensive
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those look nice.   How snug do they fit?   E.g. will the size that says it fits 1/4-1/2" dia stay snugly on a 1/4" tap but still easily remove from a 1/2" tap?
Thanks


----------



## mikey (Jan 4, 2022)

I would buy some Huot reamer indexes on ebay and sort them into on-size, under, over and metric, straight flute, spiral flute. They will be easy to find, easy to use and won't get damaged from banging into other reamers. If you have extras, sell them and buy some good boring bars.


----------



## brino (Jan 4, 2022)

For safe storage I simple use clear tubing of various sizes, cut into ~2" lengths and pushed onto the cutting ends.
It leaves the shanks readable for size.

The spiral reamers are most useful for holes that have a key way, the spiral allows the reamer to bridge the slot.

Keep an eye out for small tapered reamers used for taper pins.
These could come in useful if you ever need to replace a damaged or sheared taper pin in your machinery.

Brian


----------



## tq60 (Jan 4, 2022)

Cheap and easy is get som tight grained wood, maybe 1 x 2 and place inmill on side.

After sorting rough by size simply drill holes of correct size along edge, spaced about 1/8 inch between od, move a diameter plus 0.125 then drill next.

You can make a stand by cutting notch along the long side of 2x6 that they fit in.

Cheap du-fur ...

Sent from my SM-G781V using Tapatalk


----------



## Boswell (Jan 4, 2022)

custom storage needs = excuse for a 3D printer.


----------



## Bi11Hudson (Jan 4, 2022)

To be blunt about "my" way of doing things, I would sort by size first. Over and undersized right along with nominal sizes. Then set aside duplicates. Put the best of each in a stash set, than another as a working set. Then, any bad ones set aside to be reground to a smaller size, scrapped for shanks, or whatever. Bad ones in each nominal set replaced as needed with new ones. Nothing gets thrown out as trash.

.


----------

